# New puppy-first night home



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello friends,

I have been reading this board religiously since we started our search for a new puppy last year, and finally joined a few months ago.

Tomorrow is the big day, our new baby boy comes home! I have had many Goldens in my life, but this is the first puppy in a very long time.

Instead of posting in a panic tomorrow night, I figure I will post now, and ask for any first night tips in advance.

All of you wonderful people were so helpful in helping us to find the right breeder and our new puppy. Thank you, and I can't wait to read your tips for the first night. I am excited and horribly nervous at the same time. My husband jokes that I wasn't this bad when our daughter was born! Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Take a blanket with you so you can rub the mom scent and any puppies that are there. It will comfort your pup at night. Where will your pup be sleeping? In a gated area or crate? In your bedroom in the crate? Make sure to pick water up about 7 every night.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Take him out to potty when you get home. I was so excited to have my pup, that I completely forgot he hadn't gone in 1.5 hours (he was asleep the entire ride). He went inside and promptly peed and poo'd. 

Be near him at night so you can hear him when he whines. For the first week or so, I'd take him outside every time he whines just in case. Soon you'll be able to differentiate between his different whines and ignore him if you know he doesn't have to go.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree with taking a blanket and rubbing it on the mom/puppies (with the breeder's permission of course!) so the pup can be comforted. I recommend sleeping near the puppy the first few nights. This will not only comfort it, but it'll make unavoidable bathroom breaks in the middle of the night a lot easier and quicker. 

Set an alarm for every 2 hours or so, just for the first couple of nights. Even if your pup is asleep, take it outside. Within the next couple of weeks you'll be able to make 4 bathroom trips into 3, then 2, then 1, then none at all. When I got Cooper I only had to wake up in the night for a few days, and now at 11 weeks he sleeps from 9 to 6:30 without crying to go potty.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

I got this great stuffed dog called a Snugglepuppy from Amazon. It has the heartbeat that pulses. It was a lifesaver. My girl still sleeps with it. I also did the blanket thing and that was HUGE! But I was lucky. My baby loved her crate from night one. She woke up 3 times a night and was generally up at 6:30. 

Now she is a sleep queen. She goes to bed at 9:30 and stays in bed until between 8-9:30. She sleeps in a crate right next to my bed. 
Good luck! Can't wait for pictures!
Jill


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going to mention the snuggle puppy. If you don't have time to get one you could just put a covered hot water bottle in the crate with her so she has something resembling one of her litter mates to sleep with. You could cover it with the blanket with Mum's scent on. I always have the crate by my bed so that I can put my hand down for comfort if necessary. You will get into a routine after a few nights. Good luck


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't had a puppy in over 15 years but wanted to send you my congratulations!.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Take him out early and often! My pup needed to pee every 30 minutes when awake and active! Congrats! Today is the big day. Can't wait to hear all about him. The first few months are extremely time consuming but they fly buy! My pup is now 5 months old, housebroken and calmer. Enjoy these busy months and remember it gets easier!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Potty breaks every 30/45 mins! After puppy eats, plays, drinks, sleeps... set yourself up for success  Teach the word "potty" right away! It is probably one of the best things I did with Joey.. I could say go potty and he would immediately find a spot to wee or "poopy potty" ... Jaxson is learning  

Have fun, enjoy every moment.. don't cave and let him out of his crate if he starts screeching and howling... hell learn


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

We only had 2 accidents due to some dairy allergies. But I took Jax out practically every time he was awake. You'll start to get a feel when he needs to go. He quickly learned to not potty in the house. Goodluck!


----------

